# Sparring on a Stick



## thesensei (Nov 12, 2002)

just wanted to throw out a fun drill i've used quite a bit, and see who else has done it...Two people sparring, with normal rules (whatever you use), with one catch.  Both people have to hold on to a 4-6 foot stick with at least one hand all the time!!  Lots of fun.  Helps teach footwork, and using angles.  Of course, you can use the stick to your advantage, so it's not perfect, but it's a fun exercize.  Anyone else ever use it??

jb


----------



## Elfan (Nov 12, 2002)

Can I beat them with the stick?


----------



## thesensei (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> 
> *Can I beat them with the stick? *



hehe...sure...if you and them can hold it at the same time!!


----------



## Elfan (Nov 12, 2002)

Well if I rip it out of their hands and beat them with it don't I win?


----------



## Kirk (Nov 12, 2002)

We do a knife drill where you hold a 6 foot stick in front of you,
vertically.  Only your arm, up to your shoulder, is allowed to go 
past the stick, and you have a practice knife in that hand.  Your
opponent has a practice knife, and tries to touch/slice/stab/tap
the stick and arm.  You try to defend the stick with the one arm
that's not holding up the stick.  The stick must stay vertical, but
you can move back and forth.


----------



## fringe_dweller (Nov 12, 2002)

Sounds like a great idea - never done it before but I think I'll go home this afternoon and try it out.


----------

